# bbc's victorian farming- homeschool- question swap



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

So, I've been watching the bbc farming documentaries (all of them, Victorian, Edwardian, wartime, and tales from the green valley) and am going to use them as a supplement for history and science for my girls who LOVE them (5 and 9 yo), was wondering if anyone else is watching these, and if so if you'd like to co-operatively come up with questions per episode and swap? I couldnt' find transcripts or any resources for such, but if they exist point the way!

eta- if you haven't seen these, I suggest you check them out. I actually started watching them with hubby, not intending to include the girls. They are so well done, and rich with interesting information, both history wise and farming wise. It's surprising how many of the principles are still very relevant, especially if you are into homesteading.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.open.edu/openlearn/histo...story/download-your-free-wartime-farm-booklet

This helps with WarTime Farm when you get there. The 'game' about the Ministry is interesting too.

Have you started at the beginning? With 'Tales of the Green Valley'?
That is the 16oo's, then Victorian, then Edwardian and then Wartime.
There are side shoots like Tudor Feast and Victorian Pharmacy too.


----------



## josafeen (Nov 4, 2010)

OOh, thank you!
I didn't realize that tales preceded, so I am going to start over, heehee. Arent' they excellent? I love the quality that bbc does, and the whole premise, AND the cast is perfect ). I could build a robust curriculum on those shows, with craft projects to go along, if only I had the time LOL. Maybe the girls can do it with me 
cheers!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you~! I love war time garden. I'll look the others up. I have no educational reason to want to watch them. I just like them!
thank you again!
Cindyc.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

There is a new one out now!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdCA8WjSszE[/ame]
Tudor Monastery Farm.
It has Ruth and Peter, but Alex isn't there. It's a new guy named Tom.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

YAY! Thank you, 'Nista!!!!!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I really liked the wartime Farm. There is a companion book on Amazon. Another BBC series you may enjoy is "Mastercrafts" and "Grow your own drugs". Both are excellent.

SC


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wonder what happened to Alex Langlunds?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

All of my googling says he moved over to TV 4 and a show called Time Team. Pffffffft.
I liked Alex more than Peter.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

chickenista said:


> All of my googling says he moved over to TV 4 and a show called Time Team. Pffffffft.
> I liked Alex more than Peter.


So he went to Thames? Pfft, indeed.

I always preferred Peter, b/c Alex seemed to dodge the heavy work while Peter kept pressing on.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex isn't on Tudor Farm because he was finishing up his PhD. Apparently their schedule didn't mesh well with his schoolwork and so they replaced him with a schoolmate of Peter's, who is also an archeologist.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I simply adore Ruth.

She gets so excited and animated when she does things.
I laughed over how excited she was when she wove her pigeon basket. I get like that sometimes and it just endeared her to me.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes, Ruth is wonderful! She kind of reminds me of Carla Emery, in that she not only wants to know about how things worked, she wants to live them.

I think that the combo of Tom and Peter is good. They appear to be friends IRL as well.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

SQUEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok.. new show!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvGpM3MBAWw&list=PLiw5X7jx1CEMhE2tMjLE7vAjfZGyLGe8m&index=1[/ame]

This is Tony Robinson!
He did 'Worst Jobs in History' which is our absolute favorite show ever!
And now he is doing archeological digs! It has been on for many, many years.
How did I miss this?

And Alex is on this episode too.
Stands to reason.. since he is an archeologist.
I can understand why he would want to work on this show.
Looks like we have about a million episodes to catch up on.
And we are going to learn a ton of stuff!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Schweet! Now I have something to watch whilst waiting for the last two Tudor Monastery Farms to air!


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! I had just known about Tales from Green Valley and Tudor Monastery Farm. All these wonderful new shows- a huge gift!

Thank you! :nanner:


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks like its going to be a looong night watching these! EEEEK! I LOVE THEM! 
THANK YOU!!!!


----------

